# ITT help me ruin my body



## johnnymarie (Feb 4, 2014)

hi. it's snowing. i'm housed up. i've run out of coffee to put in my whiskey.
i just stick n poked an empty banner across my thigh. 
i have a few ideas about what i should put in it, but i think it would be more fun to take a suggestion from a complete stranger on an internet forum and put it on my body forever.

it's about five inches wide and one inch tall. what word/words/thing would you put in it?


----------



## eskimo (Feb 4, 2014)

Poke a dots


----------



## sketchytravis (Feb 4, 2014)

my name and/or initials


surprisingly. telling someone this has worked before.
my initials are on one person definately, not sure about the others

ive had two ladies that were about to let me put my name on their ass with a heart around it, but they decided neltz after their friends had time to talk them out of it.

and another chick had muh phone number cut into her arm lololol


----------



## johnnymarie (Feb 4, 2014)

THAT is really creepy


----------



## Thorne (Feb 4, 2014)

I am thinking of suggestions, but when you finally decide, could you post a pic?


----------



## autumn (Feb 4, 2014)

How about... "I'll regret this"  throw in a dab of dyslexia for bonus points


----------



## janktoaster (Feb 4, 2014)

Oof stick n pokes are fun... I'd put the word "gallivant" in there, definitely


----------



## johnnymarie (Feb 4, 2014)

S'all I got so far


----------



## johnnymarie (Feb 4, 2014)

i'll get the rest of the banner done when i get some needles that aren't dull and some ink i'm not allergic to lol


----------



## DesertRat (Feb 4, 2014)

What about "squattheplanet.com"?


----------



## johnnymarie (Feb 4, 2014)

Hahahahahahahahahahahahaha word that would be really cool. I don't think it would fit but I really like that idea. Free advertising lol.


----------



## Tick Dickler (Feb 4, 2014)

"idiot proof until i came along"

edit: ^i see now thats to long.


----------



## Tick Dickler (Feb 4, 2014)

_"legalize gay marijuana"_
if you gonna get a tattoo it has to be something funny.


----------



## Odin (Feb 4, 2014)

> _*In vino veritas*_


Add some grapevines as a border if you can.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/In_vino_veritas

Also of note. Veritas is a Roman Goddess.... No wonder Wine is Divine.
::cat::::drinkingbuddy::::angelic:::ldman::::borg::::cigar:::ompus::::hungry::::snaphappy::::eyepatch::


----------



## autumn (Feb 4, 2014)

Skitstövel is pretty much "motherfucker" in Swedish, but its literally "shit boot"

But if you want something serious, "freedom" with a thumbs up maybe, or a train if you're good enough.

I don't know how I feel about this. But its your body.


----------



## ellilis (Feb 4, 2014)

I'd leave it empty, so if someone asked "what's that?" I could say "nothing."


----------



## DonnyDerelict (Feb 4, 2014)

Ooh. I've got some of those. Try "Bad Idea" or show LATFO some love. Hahaha


----------



## Kim Chee (Feb 6, 2014)

johnnymarie said:


> S'all I got so far



I don't see a banner at all.





I see a mustache. You have a long way to go


----------



## johnnymarie (Feb 6, 2014)

I do have a ways to go. I'm no good at drawing banners in the first place. It will probably look funny until it's done. I got a bit more done and for now it looks like a bended rectangle with fangs lol. If I had a nickel for every unfinished stick n poke I have..

I'd actually only have 20 cents. But still.


----------



## johnnymarie (Feb 6, 2014)

bended? bent.


----------

